# Ccr Powerlite 3.25 hp?



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

What year did they start making these?

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

don't know when toro started making them I bought one new in early jan '99. it was a 3.25hp powerlite-E


----------

